# Our Christmas Card (with Baby Chrissy)



## Marty (Dec 24, 2010)

Each year I put a picture of Michael somewhere on the card. You can only see it if you really try hard.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## wingnut (Dec 24, 2010)

My eyesight is pretty bad, so I'm not finding Michael. I love the idea though and think the card is wonderful


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 25, 2010)

Beautiful card. Merry Christmas!


----------



## miniaddiction (Dec 25, 2010)

I see your Michael Marty, Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 25, 2010)

Cute card!!! Merry Christmas to you also


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 27, 2010)

I love your card and yes I was able to see Michael. Hoping you had a blessed Christmas and all is well. Peace to you and yours in 2011.


----------

